# ein fenster schlißen,ein neues öffnen



## Freak2k (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

in einem Konfigurationsdialog soll auf knopfdruck das eine aktuelle fenster geschlossen werden und ein neues geöffnet.
Wie stelle ich das an?

(bin relativ neu in Java)


----------



## waterhouse533-lp (10. Mai 2005)

```
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
 import java.awt.event.MouseListener;
 
 import javax.swing.JButton;
 import javax.swing.JFrame;
 import javax.swing.JLabel;
 
 /**
  * TODO: Dokumentation der Klasse SchliesseFenster.java hinzufügen!
  *
  * @author waterhouse
  */
 public class SchliesseFenster extends JFrame implements MouseListener{
 	public SchliesseFenster(){
 		this.setDefaultCloseOperation(this.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
 	}
 
 	public static void main(String[] args) {
 		
 		SchliesseFenster sf = new SchliesseFenster();
 		sf.setTitle("fenster1");
 		JButton button = new JButton();
 		button.setText("klick!");
 		button.addMouseListener(sf);
 		sf.getContentPane().add(button);
 		sf.setSize(300,200);
 		sf.show();
 		
 	}
 
 	/* (non-Javadoc)
 	 * @see java.awt.event.MouseListener#mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent)
 	 */
 	public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent arg0) {
 		this.hide();
 		JFrame frame = new JFrame("fenster2");
 		JLabel label = new JLabel("geschafft ;-)");
 		frame.getContentPane().add(label);
 		frame.setSize(300,200);
 		frame.show();
 	 }
 
 	public void mousePressed(MouseEvent arg0) {
 	 }
 	public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent arg0) {
 	 }
 	public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent arg0) {
 	 }
 	public void mouseExited(MouseEvent arg0) {
 	  }
 }
```


----------

